# Smoking steelhead



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Fruit woods for fish. Cherry, apple, pear...

Heavy woods for meat. Mesquite, Hickory, Jack Daniels wiskey barrels...

I buy my chips at kroger. Rather cheap for a good sized bag. I smoke super heavy and I get a better smoke off of chips as opposed to chunks.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Here is a double batch of that salmon or should I say steelhead pat'e:corkysm55:corkysm55.. Cya Slick


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

yum yum.... hey brent, you headin to wheatley this weekend?


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

No not at the moment, but I thought a buddy of mine was going over but I havent heard from him.. I dont know what I am doing yet for fishing, I may stay around here and fish or if I get a invite I may head some where else not sure just yet..Cya Slick


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

MSUICEMAN said:


> yum yum.... hey brent, you headin to wheatley this weekend?


Now it looks like I will be there on Sunday at Erieau, plans always a changin:lol::lol:.. Cya Slick


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Slick fishing said:


> Now it looks like I will be there on Sunday at Erieau, plans always a changin:lol::lol:.. Cya Slick


well... i'll be in wheatley on friday... and the rest is up in the air, saturday i have to be home for other obligations.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

MSUICEMAN said:


> well... i'll be in wheatley on friday... and the rest is up in the air, saturday i have to be home for other obligations.


How was your trip? Cya Slick


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

it was real good.... you up for some smokin'? i got salmon, steelhead, and maybe even some walleye.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

MSUICEMAN said:


> it was real good.... you up for some smokin'? i got salmon, steelhead, and maybe even some walleye.


Yes I am Steve I was going to fire up the smoker this weekend.. Cya Slick


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Steve if you like, you can throw a cooler in the back of my truck friday night and then you wont have to worry about coming up this way to my house.. I will tell you where I parked in the parking lot so you know where my truck is at, Just tell me how much your bringing and so forth so, then when I get it done I can put it back into my truck and you can pick it up when it's done minus a little some thing for me to eat on :evil:..Cya Slick

PS..I dont know how to do the walleye yet so hold off until I get that perfected


----------

